# Better be careful with triggerfish, or else...



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw this on Facebook. Ugh.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

knew a fella had his ear lobe bitten off by a trigger.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang it!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's gonna sting in the shower!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I bet she told him there was crabs down there.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ouch!
Saw the same thing happen to a googan touristas on the pier, tried to lip about a big Bluefish for a pic.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`ve been bitten by a trigger. Damn thing bit right thru my wetsuit. 
Was diving one winter way before there was a limit on them and you could take them to a fish market and sell them yourself. I had a pole stringer with several on it and you learn to swim and keep the stringer away from you. Well, I let it get to close and one of them bastad`s bit me in the leg. It damn sure hurt.
I learned a valuable lesson that day.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

FishnLane knows that this can happen


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Somebody on here put their eyes on that or is this one of those got be good cause I saw it on the Internets? I'm over here like:







........................


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Had one latch onto the skin between my thumb and index finger while transferring from cooler to another one. Had to cut its throat to unlatch it. Won't make that mistake again. Still have the scar.


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

That was almost me this year, luckily he was short on the bite and just nibbed me.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to measure one one time and the sob latched on to the palm of my hand some how. I screamed like a little school girl for my brother to help me. ( nothing he could really do but watch the events unfold) so after what felt like 45 mins ( probably only 30 seconds) i put the trigger over the side of the boat and it bite down one more time for good measure then swam off. Lucky for me it was just a flesh wound but i just knew I was going to be missing a chunk of my hand. The whole palm of my hand was bruised up for a few days and some puncture marks from the teeth. Hope yall got as good as a laugh from this story as my brother did.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> I went to measure one one time and the sob latched on to the palm of my hand some how. I screamed like a little school girl for my brother to help me. ( nothing he could really do but watch the events unfold) so after what felt like 45 mins ( probably only 30 seconds) i put the trigger over the side of the boat and it bite down one more time for good measure then swam off. Lucky for me it was just a flesh wound but i just knew I was going to be missing a chunk of my hand. The whole palm of my hand was bruised up for a few days and some puncture marks from the teeth. Hope yall got as good as a laugh from this story as my brother did.











That scar is from a triggerfish taking a plug out of the palm of my hand about the size of a pencil eraser. Use to be closer to the center of my palm. He chomped down and it was over. Just a plug of meat missing from my palm. Butt cheeks didn’t even have time to get tight.


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

Had one get me one time and had to kill it to make it let go


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Gonna be a while before he can mine for boogers with that finger.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Edit, you are a pier person^^^^^







I remember the first trigger I caught with the new boat and it was steadily biting air, I knew right then not to get my hands near that dang mouth. Good tasting suckers one of my fav fish to eat.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Went fishing with a couple of friends off Panama City many years ago. We were in a 15 ft whaler and one of the guys brought his fill grown lab. We went way to far out but we were young and dumb. We caught a couple of triggers and one was laying in the bottom of the boat, the dog starts licking on it and it latched onto his tongue. If I remember right we had to cut that fishes head off to get it to get it to turn loose.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Edit, you are a pier .


I used to hitchhike out to the old wooden pier in 1968 with a 4 Star conolon 9 foot rod with a Mitchell 302 with a manual on it and a 6 foot 2 star conolon with a 300 on it. I was 15 then. Amazing how hard it could be to hitchhike home with a king mack .


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> I used to hitchhike out to the old wooden pier in 1968 with a 4 Star conolon 9 foot rod with a Mitchell 302 with a manual on it and a 6 foot 2 star conolon with a 300 on it. I was 15 then. Amazing how hard it could be to hitchhike home with a king mack .


Ah I still have a Mitchell 302 somewhere in my garage I think. :thumbsup: Or at least I did till the last move. Have to go rummage around a bit. 

I almost got bit by a trigger last time I caught one, heard the hard 'snap-snap' as I was de-hooking it and thought about how I need to not get careless. This reinforces that sentiment.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 1032450
> 
> 
> That scar is from a triggerfish taking a plug out of the palm of my hand about the size of a pencil eraser. Use to be closer to the center of my palm. He chomped down and it was over. Just a plug of meat missing from my palm. Butt cheeks didn’t even have time to get tight.


Mine was in the same spot but other side of the hand below the pinky but no cool scar for me


----------

